# Union binding were these based off of??? Custom House Danny Kass



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

I have these exact bindings, They are like a hybrid between a Force and a Contact with a Stage II Base. They are the shit. DannyKAss


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

ok maybe it is a cross between all of them is now what i am hearing (i asked the local shop). It is just bits and pieces from here and there.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think they're Force baseplates, Data straps, and Contact highbacks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

According to the Union website, they are most like the Data.

Danny bindings are in stores now! | UNION BINDING COMPANY 2009 2010


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

davis said:


> According to the Union website, they are most like the Data.
> 
> Danny bindings are in stores now! | UNION BINDING COMPANY 2009 2010


yea but the data doesn't have stage II bases.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

that picture is of last years... this years is on a stage II contact base, meaning carbon in the composite base, and data high backs and force straps.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

got these too. i've seen them listed as d kass datas, from year 4. they are data highbacks - not contacts. i read they are mostly datas, if not all datas, with some weird details like the non-matching colorway, denim fabric over the highback and the 6 dangly charm thingys you can clip to the highback. this year's d kass are based off contacts.


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Which are these KFC's based off of???










Trying to decide b/w the two different colorways

Thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ChanceG said:


> Which are these KFC's based off of???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iirc KFCs in the past were based on the Data


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Those look pretty damn close to my datas that I have:















The strap on the datas looks a little bigger though. This year's kass's look a lot different.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

walove said:


> that picture is of last years... this years is on a stage II contact base, meaning carbon in the composite base, and data high backs and force straps.


nah man, both last years and this years have stage II bases.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

what were these based on? what straps more specifically.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

ChanceG said:


> Which Union binding were these based off of??? The Union Custom House Danny Kass Snowboard Bindings
> 
> Are they the Force, Data, or other from Union
> 
> ...


are these 09 or 10' model? i like them but can only find the 2010 danny kass in a yellow colour.


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

nos said:


> what were these based on? what straps more specifically.


Those are a different binding from union all together.



FreshTraxx said:


> are these 09 or 10' model? i like them but can only find the 2010 danny kass in a yellow colour.


This year's only comes in the ugly yellow colour. That colour is last year's I believe.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

leif said:


> This year's only comes in the ugly yellow colour. That colour is last year's I believe.


thanks man, any idea if any specific online stores still stock them?
im struggling to find them.

thanks again.


----------

